# Soft spots in the floor of Carolina Skiff



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

If the floor has been patched there is a good chance of the foam being waterlogged. The only way to tell would be to open her up and see. The hull is composite construction, with foam logs, six inch stringers spaced 4-1/2 inches apart, running side to side, and a glass and gel coat floor.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

You don’t want a wet j16. It defeats the purpose. The dry hulls Are sometimes hard to find. I passed over a ton of newer ones to buy an old 99’ j16 that I knew was dry.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Check out this thread for actual footage.....good read
www.microskiff.com/threads/ij14-carolina-skiff-haul-problems.76404/#post-717346


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Every Carolina skiff will get a soft floor, matter of time.

Show the seller the above thread and ask if he will give it to you because the cost of repair.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Every Carolina skiff will get a soft floor, matter of time.


Mine is a 1999, standard model 1655, the floor is solid throughout. I'm in the middle of a facelift right now. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

fishnpreacher said:


> Mine is a 1999, standard model 1655, the floor is solid throughout. I'm in the middle of a facelift right now. I'll post some pics later.


There is an exception to ...

Let me know when you tear the floor out if there is no moisture in it. Then I will finish my sentence above.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm not planning on any floor tear out. It's a facelift, not a restoration. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I just may have the exception.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

fishnpreacher said:


> I'm not planning on any floor tear out. It's a facelift, not a restoration. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I just may have the exception.


Has it spent its life in a garage?

If so you have postponed the inevitable. Water sitting on the floor will eventually soak through the fiberglass (as fiberglass is not waterproof).

I really hope you get many more years out of it.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

It has been garaged according to the guy I bought it from. Shortly after I got it, I drilled the transom into the hull with a 1" bit and 3ft electricians extension and installed garboard drains. I elevated the tongue as high as I could safely and let it sit for several days. No water, and no wet foam when I drilled it. I check it from time to time just to make sure, and so far so good.


----------



## albuilt51 (Sep 30, 2016)

Weigh it, then compare to new weight. If seller objects - walk away.
I rolled my J12 bare hull over on one side and used an old (but accurate) bathroom scale. You could also flip the hull completely over and put one scale at each end, then add the two together. Or pay $10 at your local weigh station.
No matter how you do it, WEIGH IT BEFORE YOU BUY IT! (or you'll regret it).


----------

